# 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question



## ltnflvr (Aug 11, 2001)

I recently replaced the timing belt with a friend in attempts to get it started after sitting for over a year. It still wont start, but is now firing. I have heard this means we did not match the timing correctly. Could anybody give any advice on how I can correct my timing so I can battle this long awaited snow with my quattro?! I have an advanced timing light, by the way. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question (ltnflvr)*

Andy,
Have your friend slowly rotate the engine (easier with the plugs out) while you look at the flywheel. You are looking for a small 0 stamped into it.








That 0 correspondes to top dead center on cylinder 1. Line that mark up with the arrow cast into the transmission housing.
Now remove the oil filler cap and look at the cam. The lobes for cylinder 1 should be pointing up. If they're not, you're at TDC for the exhaust stroke, not the power stroke. Rotate the engine one full revolution, until the cam lobes are pointing up, indicating the valves are closed.
On the back side of the timing belt cover, near the power steering pump, is a small inspection hole. Through this hole you should be able to see the back of the cam sprocket. Remove the belt and rotate the cam until the dot on the cam sprocket is even with the top of the valve cover gasket. The cam should now be at TDC.
Pull the distributor cap off, loosen the 13mm adjusting nut, and rotate the distributor until the rotor points towards the small mark on the side of the distrinbutor housing.
So, the timing marks are:
Flywheel. Stamped 0 lines up with arrow on transmission.
Cam. Stamped * dot is even with the top of the valve cover gasket.
Distributor. Rotor is pointing at the | line on side of distributor housing.
So, with everything torques back down, plugs in order 1-2-4-5-3, and the hall sender plugged in, it should fire. Once it's warm, you can set ignition timing as you please. Stock is 6-degrees BTDC.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ltnflvr (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question (vag junkie)*

hey thanks alot, buddy! I will try that. Hope it works!

-Andy


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question (vag junkie)*

Just to add something to vag's excellent description: Make sure you turn the engine in the correct direction. So say it doesn't matter, but if you think about it there is just enough slack in the timing belt to make a 1-tooth difference. I did just that on my old 5000 turbo quattro...was off by one tooth and it was having a helluva time starting and would run very weak. Anyhow, figured I'd share my BTDT.


----------



## sportquattro (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question (vag junkie)*

vag junkie,
Too bad you dont live closer to NJ. I could use your help on a few things. You seems to know these cars inside and out.


----------



## vag junkie (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question (sportquattro)*

>Too bad you dont live closer to NJ. I could use your help on a few things.
I'm pretty happy in the NorthWest. I've got snow and beaches within an hours drive.
>I could use your help on a few things.
What's up?
> You seems to know these cars inside and out. 
Thanks. I'm a big fan of the 4000 / coupe / Urq eara cars. They've got the same attraction as an A1 Scirocco or A2 Gti. That, and the only way to afford 'em is to fix it yourself. Alignment and exhaust are the only things I still have to pay someone else to do, and it scares me every time I hand over the keys. I can't afford an alignment machine (group purchase anyone?







and the neighbors wouldn't appreciate it if I installed a lift in the diveway...
Drive sideways!


----------



## Trav (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: 1985 Audi 4000 quattro timing question (vag junkie)*

Wow Derek, you have an *awesome* stable







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to have a 4kqt someday


----------

